# Mantis ID?



## planetq (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know if this picture was already posted on here for an ID, but I thought I would give it a try anyway. I apologize in advance if it was.

The file name says stenophylla, but when I typed that in google all I got were a bunch of plants.

Also, if anyone knows, where do these species originate from?

Thanks!












Minkyu


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 18, 2009)

So far as I know, this is Stenophylla lobivertex as denoted in the original pic. I have never seen a pic of it before, but "stenophylla" means "narrow leaf," and "lobivertex" means "lobe on the top [of the head]" so that seems apropriate.  

Edit: Just came across this (pre copyright!) at http://libsysdigi.library.uiuc.edu/OCA/Boo...00brun_djvu.txt : 3. Vertex pone oculos tuberculatus. Coxae anticae sujjra muticae.

Tibiae posticae lobatae. Species Indicae.

This sounds as though it may be a Dx of this species, except that it comes from India, not Peru.


----------



## leviatan (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow ! Absouletly awesome mantis !!


----------



## revmdn (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, it is pretty cool.


----------



## Christian (Aug 18, 2009)

There was a thread on this species before. It's _Stenophylla lobivertex_ and it is from Peru. Two more species occur in E Brasil and the Guyanas, respectively. There are no Old World species of this genus.

They are rather rare, and were never in stock.


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 18, 2009)

Mantids never cease to amaze me.


----------



## planetq (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you for the ID Phil and Christian.

Minkyu


----------



## lil jay (Aug 19, 2009)

looks well kool to keep and hard :lol:


----------



## ismart (Aug 19, 2009)

Awsome looking mantid! :wub:


----------

